
Nodal. Next Generation Node.js Server and Framework. Release v0.10.0 - gabooo
http://www.nodaljs.com/devlogs/nodal-0-10-landed--async-validations--file-uploads
======
vjefri
Nodal is great. If you want to get up and running quickly and effectively,
Nodal is the way to go. API's def were a pain point for me. After using Nodal
you actually get to see how to do them the right way. Nodal does a lot for
you, but because of their clean and easy to ready code you can understand what
it is doing. I would recommend using it.

------
nsipplswezey
I've been writing blog posts, docs and tutorials for Nodal. I hear folks talk
about clean code, and know it's something to aspire to. But I don't think I
quite knew what clean meant for APIs, until I started to go deep into Nodal.
Every time I go in, I come out a little smarter.

------
chrisAitch
I am very new to software engineering. My experience has been confined mostly
to writing algorithms in JavaScript. While working with a friend I used nodal
for the first time this weekend. Using Nodal along with Postman and Atom, I
was able to create a server and access a database.

It was cool.

------
LVKris
I was introduced to Nodal last Friday. I am impressed by how easy and fast it
is to setup a full app framework. And the code is tight!

